# Chief Deputy Sheriff Pete Richardson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Chief Deputy Sheriff*

*Pete Richardson*

Lafayette County Sheriff's Office, Arkansas

End of Watch: Monday, March 17, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 3/17/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Chief Deputy Sheriff Pete Richardson was killed in a three car collision on Highway 82, west of Lewisville, shortly before 3:00 pm.

He was transporting homeless man to a shelter in Miller County when his department vehicle collided with another passenger vehicle and a tractor trailer.

Chief Deputy Richardson had served with the Lafayette County Sheriff's Office for 19 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Victor Rose
Lafayette County Sheriff's Office
5 Courthouse Square
Lewisville, AR 71845

Phone: (870) 921-4252

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22045-chief-deputy-sheriff-pete-richardson#ixzz2wQYvd5sf


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

RIP brother


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He was giving a courtesy transport to a homeless man (by definition an EDP!) in the FRONT seat, who grabbed the wheel and steered into oncoming traffic. Could have been averted if he was in the back seat.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Hush said:


> He was giving a courtesy transport to a homeless man (by definition an EDP!) in the FRONT seat, who grabbed the wheel and steered into oncoming traffic. Could have been averted if he was in the back seat.


+1

We had guys let pre-release inmates ride in front, but it never sat right with me.

R.I.P. Chief Pete Richardson


----------

